

SF TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon Team Search - jcdavison

Hi All, i'm a junior rails developer.  I'm looking for some people to work with at the upcoming SF TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon.  I'm into food, adventure, music etc.. Would like to build a simple, well designed web-something.  If you would like to chat more please let me know.<p>Cheers,<p>John
@jcdavison
======
benWTNB
Wish I could make it, was thinking about going for the Startup Alley after not
making it to the finals, but decided to pass cause plain tickets from Tokyo
are not cheap right now…

